# 2019 Atlas jack points



## Vsm (Sep 22, 2019)

Hello All,

I could not find where are the jack points in case needed.

Any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Vsm said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I could not find where are the jack points in case needed.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated !


Check your manual, generally though they are on the pinch seam just behind the front wheels and just in front of the rear wheels.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

If you have running boards, then I believe they have a jack adapter piece.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Jack points are the reinforced steel areas behind the front wheels and in front of the rear wheels; poke your head under the rocker trim and they'll be obvious.


----------



## Philly! (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, one guy mentions the "pinch seams" - yes, you can jack up the SUV from there, but where can you put the jack stands to support the vehicle for a length of time? You shouldn't rely on a pump jack to support your vehicle while working under it. Rest the vehicle on jack stands. 

My problem is that the whole bottom of the vehicle is covered with a plastic shield and you can't tell where there is steal meant to reenforce the chassis of the vehicle. I found 1 area on the driver side rear tire where there is a cut out panel [I'll leave a picture] that I can place a jack stand. But that cut out panel isnt on any of the other tire sides. 🤷🏿‍♂️

For safety you shouldn't be using the car jack to hold up any vehicle for an extended length of time. You should use the jack stands to support. How do you do this on the 2019 Atlas? Where do you put the stands?


----------

